# Best dbol dosage



## mwbaldwin05 (Oct 25, 2017)

I have 100 dbol 10mg tabs. What is the best dosage over a 10-16 week cycle?


----------



## knightmare999 (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't think you want to run dbol more than 8 weeks, at most.  
30mg / day for ~5 weeks would be good.
I'm assuming you want to run the dbol alone, though, with no test, and you don't have an AI on hand?


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Oct 25, 2017)

I will be running it with sust and deca


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm gonna take a wild guess here and say this s your first cycle?


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2017)

go big or go home 
kidding. 30-50mg 5 weeks is good . watch your blood pressure and adjust your ai so you don't blow up like the Goodyear blimp


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2017)

after doing the math, 100x10mg is 1,000 mg. 1,000mg/30mg/day would get you 33 days or 4 1/2 weeks so stick with 30mg/day


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 25, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> after doing the math, 100x10mg is 1,000 mg. 1,000mg/30mg/day would get you 33 days or 4 1/2 weeks so stick with 30mg/day



Good because it shouldn't be ran too long!


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Oct 25, 2017)

What are the sides to watch for with dbol?


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> What are the sides to watch for with dbol?



Do you even Internet, bro?


----------



## Seeker (Oct 25, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> What are the sides to watch for with dbol?



You buy a harsh oral steroid and you don't even have a clue as how to take it, for how long to take it, what it's capable of doing to you in terms of side effects. Dude, put the drugs down before you hurt yourself and do some serious reading and research about the drugs you have in your possession.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 25, 2017)

1 tab/hr

10char


----------



## Caballero (Oct 25, 2017)

OP no need to fu*k wit the dbol try starting with this..

https://www.google.ca/search?q=flin...B&biw=360&bih=512&dpr=3#imgrc=H_Aaq6-wej_R1M:


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Oct 25, 2017)

I’m doing my research here but if your gonna be a dick I can go elsewhere


----------



## Caballero (Oct 25, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> I’m doing my research here but if your gonna be a dick I can go elsewhere


----------



## Jin (Oct 25, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> I’m doing my research here but if your gonna be a dick I can go elsewhere



You're not doing research, you're asking to be spoon fed. The side effects of dbol are well known and well documented. If you're too lazy to google the side effects of dbol and haven't a clue what they are you should steer clear of AAS. This ain't pot and booze. You can seriously **** up your body. 

And if you think I'm being too much of a dick, then this board isn't for you.


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Oct 25, 2017)

I do know the side effects. I was reaching out to see if maybe I missed something. This isn’t my first rodeo, it’s just been a while.


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

These drugs are just a small part of making your body grow . You need to think of them as a training tool to enhance your training not some magic pill that you take and suddenly become a pro body builder overnight . I suggest you focus on your diet and training and also read everything you can about these substances before you just start swallowing pills it should be a informed decision not an impulsive action .


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Oct 26, 2017)

I appreciate your input on the matter. This is not my first rodeo but I am watching my diet and training. I don’t think of these as a magic pill. I’ve just been away for a while and am trying to get solid input and info to back my own knowledge


----------



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 26, 2017)

Yer I'm in the same boat fella been out the gym for 2 years due to having a nervous braked own . (Due to work and life problems ) to be honest I would only use dbol as a kicker while I'm waiting for my injectable test  to build up in my system . You can run t bol on its own and for a little longer period and it won't be just water weight you put on just make sure when taking any oral at all that you take milk thistle and I like to use liv 52 as well because let's be honest your liver is kinda important lol if you want to chat mate pm me it's no drama and I will be straight with ya and if I don't know I will tell you straight because these chems can be very dangerous if not used correctly and I would not want any information I give out to hurt anyone .


----------



## 57muscle (Nov 21, 2017)

40 mg a day. Anything more is a waste. Take it 30 minutes to an hour before working out


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 21, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> What are the sides to watch for with dbol?



Listen, the guys are being harsh for GOOD reason. I'm not telling what to do, just sincere and friendly advice. Don't take ANY of the sus/deca/dbol, i'm not telling you to get rid of it. Just take a month, a single month and invest your time into learning EVERY ****ING THING you can about AAS. There are threads  by the millions on this very forum that will teach you nearly everything you need to know. 
START HERE! 
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/2550-The-Art-of-Coming-Off-Steroids
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/44-Anabolic-Steroids

You're welcome! :32 (17):


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 21, 2017)

Sometimes when I pee it shoots 2 streams.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2017)

Hardhittingoldboy said:


> Yer I'm in the same boat fella been out the gym for 2 years due to having a nervous braked own . (Due to work and life problems ) to be honest I would only use dbol as a kicker while I'm waiting for my injectable test  to build up in my system . You can run t bol on its own and for a little longer period and it won't be just water weight you put on just make sure when taking any oral at all that you take milk thistle and I like to use liv 52 as well because let's be honest your liver is kinda important lol if you want to chat mate pm me it's no drama and I will be straight with ya and if I don't know I will tell you straight because these chems can be very dangerous if not used correctly and I would not want any information I give out to hurt anyone .



NOBODY PM THIS GUY FOR ADVICE HE HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT 

You are sketchy as **** man. First off no you shouldn't take tbol or any other oral by itself. And milk thistle and liv52 is useless.


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2017)

JuiceTrain said:


> Sometimes when I pee it shoots 2 streams.....



and the rogue stream usually hits the rim or the floor damn it


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> NOBODY PM THIS GUY FOR ADVICE HE HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT
> 
> You are sketchy as **** man. First off no you shouldn't take tbol or any other oral by itself. And milk thistle and liv52 is useless.



He looks amazing makes it hard to ignore those kinda results


----------



## Dan.F (Dec 29, 2017)

pct or not?


----------



## bradjoseph50 (Dec 31, 2017)

Been juicing for 20 years. NOTHING wrong with a dbol cycle for your first. Mine was too. Good way to test things out without using a needle. Not sure where the folklore began with this whole "you have to do this and that" crap. No, you dont. There is only one exception to this rule: Tren. That's it. And not because tren is so powerful, but because of its mental side effects. Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## RISE (Jan 1, 2018)

bradjoseph50 said:


> Been juicing for 20 years. NOTHING wrong with a dbol cycle for your first. Mine was too. Good way to test things out without using a needle. Not sure where the folklore began with this whole "you have to do this and that" crap. No, you dont. There is only one exception to this rule: Tren. That's it. And not because tren is so powerful, but because of its mental side effects. Thats my 2 cents.



Its not folklore.  Its science.  Dbol only cycles may have been acceptable 20 years ago, hell people were using only deca and dbol 20 yrs ago and wondered why their dick didn't work anymore.  There's a reason.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 1, 2018)

bradjoseph50 said:


> Been juicing for 20 years. NOTHING wrong with a dbol cycle for your first. Mine was too. Good way to test things out without using a needle. Not sure where the folklore began with this whole "you have to do this and that" crap. No, you dont. There is only one exception to this rule: Tren. That's it. And not because tren is so powerful, but because of its mental side effects. Thats my 2 cents.


post a pic mr 20 years


----------



## mrmichael (Jan 25, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> NOBODY PM THIS GUY FOR ADVICE HE HAS NO IDEA WHAT HE IS TALKING ABOUT
> 
> You are sketchy as **** man. First off no you shouldn't take tbol or any other oral by itself. And milk thistle and liv52 is useless.



Lol man I came from the ology a long time ago when I started out gear. Half the board of them assholes preached liv52, I bought that over price shit for 50 bucks at vitamin shoppe and blasted it with orals many times taking their advice and then a half a year back I see a study posted liv52 is bunk and I go trade my old jar of it back to the store for some good side supps lol.

Guess NAC is the best stuff, ill stick with 2-3 caps 600mg ea for orals..


----------

